# EPC PSK63 QSO Party

## UA9KZ

EPC PSK63 QSO Party

    .
       . 
   .
      .

----------


## UA9KZ

,   ,    
    .
   PSK    .

   ,     160 .

  .

----------


## UA9KZ

,     .
    .   ,     
        .

      ,  -    .
      .
        .
      EPC   
          .


    - .

----------


## US5IMX-1945

*EPC PSK63 QSO Party - ? 2014? 
*

----------

US5IMX-1945, ux1iw

----------

